

Show HN: Blogs ranked by social quality - johndavidback
http://demo.canopi.me/

======
johndavidback
The demo uses Fashion blogs as sort of a litmus test for the overall market
and to test viability of the product. I don't know a ton about fashion, but
there are certainly a lot of fashion bloggers.

The basic score you see next to each post is a breakdown of Pageviews + Tweets
+ Likes + Pins + Google+'s + internal likes (called Points). Some quick basic
math creates a score based solely on that data. All posts can only live on the
leaderboard for a finite amount of time (rolling 7 days as of now). I think
it's a neat spin on quality, decided organically.

